# DH has azoospermia, just looking for some advice



## Louise1943 (Feb 18, 2013)

we have been TTc for about 15 months, I had some blood tests done and they can back OK. DH had a semen sample taken in Dec and the result was no sperm. He had another one done in Jan and the result was the same. Total shock as I was not expecting this result, we are a healthy couple in our early 30's so not smoke or drink to excess so was just not the result I thought we would get. At first DH did not want to discuss this as think his pride was hurt.

We got a form to fill in about 3 weeks ago and now we have had a letter to say on the first day on my next AF I need to call to make an appointment and go for some blood tests and an internal scan on days 2-4. Dh also has to have a blood test and a further semen sample done.

DH does not want to anyone   to know and he is thinking the worst. 

I just wondered if there was anyone out there going through the same thing as just want someone to talk to


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
So sorry  you are going through this   
There are lots of threads related to azoospermia which may help, we have been there so know what you are going through and it is very very hard. There is also a male thread which your other half might like to read even if he doesn't post.  There could be tubal issues, lots of people are successful in getting sperm retrived surgically which could then be used in IUI/IVF - I know that isn't the way you want to have to go at all and it sounds like more investigations etc. are needed first. 

I am sure if you look on some of the other threads you will find some others going through similar right now. 
Really sorry you are going through it and I know how hard it is and what a shock it is. 
This place is great for support, keep talking to eachother, even though it is hard and men tend to clam up, you will get loads of support on here. 
xxxx


----------



## Louise1943 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for your support.
My AF will be here this week so hopefully we will start to get some answers as I have to call the clinic on the firsdat day of AF. " weeks just seem to take forever when your waiting.
I am hopeful and know that there are lots of things that can be done.
I will update as we go
Thanks again


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Louise,

Head over to the 'male factors in infertility thread' and on there, there is a non-obstructive Azoospermia thread where lots of women have lots of positive stories and are all going through the same thing! My DH also has NOA but with some medication and a lot of vitamins he now has over 1000 sperm at his sample on Saturday! We are hoping to start an ICSI cycle soon! You are not alone!

X x x


----------



## Custardlee (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Louise, we are in exactly the same boat as you. DH has had two samples, both with no sperm present. His bloods are all normal, and physical exam determined all the tubes are there, but his testicles apparently on the smaller side.

We are waiting on a referral to Kings, hoping for the best, but so upsetting.


----------

